# pyramids vs straight sets for hypertrophy?



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Are ascending pyramids good for hypertrophy? My rep range is usually 5-8 reps. Do you think pyramids are better than straight sets?


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Pyramids for the compound lifts i always do in a 10, 10, 8, 6, 4 style. Works very well for me, isolation moves i normally do 2x10 then 1 fail.

So yea, pyramids are very good.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It all depends really. It all works for a while then things slow, then normally the opposite works. Or sometimes not.


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Chunkee said:


> Pyramids for the compound lifts i always do in a 10, 10, 8, 6, 4 style. Works very well for me, isolation moves i normally do 2x10 then 1 fail.
> 
> So yea, pyramids are very good.


one of the issues that people kept raising was the problem of keeping track of progression on pyramid sets. Also, it is said that pyramids are illogical as they tire out the muscle without causing adequate stress/simulation


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

arthuroarti said:


> one of the issues that people kept raising was the problem of keeping track of progression on pyramid sets. Also, it is said that pyramids are illogical as they tire out the muscle without causing adequate stress/simulation


Who said that then?

Warm up upto very heavy smashing the fibres and helping to cause them to multiply in number if pushed hard enough.

Then blow them up like balloons with strict movements if you can stand the pain,for hypertrophy,all in one set and then repeat great imo

Just spotted ascending word,,,,,,lol,they are good but full pyramids like this are better imo


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Who said that then?
> 
> Warm up upto very heavy smashing the fibres and helping to cause them to multiply in number if pushed hard enough.
> 
> Then blow them up like balloons with strict movements if you can stand the pain,for hypertrophy,all in one set and then repeat great imo


bodybuilding.com is anti-pyramid  Thank you for your reply,Sir! So on warmups no failure I guess? What it be good for hypertrophy to do something like this:

12 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps, 5-6reps, 2-3 reps and then do as many doubles and singles as you can? And then do a flushing set of 12-15 reps?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

arthuroarti said:


> one of the issues that people kept raising was the problem of keeping track of progression on pyramid sets. Also, it is said that pyramids are illogical as they tire out the muscle without causing adequate stress/simulation


logic, the cornerstone of broscience


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

arthuroarti said:


> bodybuilding.com is anti-pyramid  Thank you for your reply,Sir! So on warmups no failure I guess? What it be good for hypertrophy to do something like this:
> 
> 12 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps, 5-6reps, 2-3 reps and then do as many doubles and singles as you can? And then do a flushing set of 12-15 reps?


Thank you mate,yes that is one way or go up and max out then try to mimick the up with a down of less weight ,but similar reps,you will find that a real bugger...


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> logic, the cornerstone of broscience


hell, broscience works sometimes!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

arthuroarti said:


> hell, broscience works sometimes!


the are two things. Things that work and things that don't.

however we all spend (read:waste) out time debating whats science and broscience


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

so pyramids are g2g?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

arthuroarti said:


> so pyramids are g2g?


yes. If it works, it works. When it stops, do something else.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

You know what, I honestly don't think it matters that much. It's not like one method will give results and the other will not. Pick one and do it for a bit of time and see how you like it then try the other method. Most people will not use the exact same method all the time so a bit of variety is good.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

As said, mix it up once progress slows. I work in eight week blocks then I change the rep range, rest periods, add/remove certain exercises and add/remove drop sets, supersets etc...

Plus It keeps it interesting.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

When I do hypertrophy I reduce the weight not the reps... So 50kg db press 8-10 reps straight into 40kg db 8-10 reps straight into 34-36kg db to failure.

Increase the weights as the weeks go by until I stop making progress.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm honestly not sure that there is much difference long term between pyramiding, reverse-pyramiding and straight sets.

I tend to prefer straight sets personally, and where I want to cover a range of rep ranges do so by periodizing and changing reps over sessions rather than within a particular session.

That is just personal preference though, and not based upon anything scientific or personal ideas about hypertrophy.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Also depends on your fast and slow twitch distribution,some love them and some will hate them,good to debate though.


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

How is ramping different to pyramids? Which one do you think is better for gaining size/strength?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

spending too much time worrying about the fluff.... whichever way u do it... make sure its done intensely, make it worth it, otherwise its useless whatever way u use!!


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> spending too much time worrying about the fluff.... whichever way u do it... make sure its done intensely, make it worth it, otherwise its useless whatever way u use!!


Thanks for your reply. But still, one increases weight while decreasing reps (pyramids) and the other has same reps while increasing weight.


----------

